# The Truth is That Cops Lie!



## Kim Chee (Oct 3, 2016)

Do you have any stories of how police lies have resulted in you being detained? 

Have you seen first hand where this has happened to another?

If so, kindly share your experience of how the police have infringed upon your civil rights and have failed to uphold the law.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 3, 2016)

Officer Flood! You cum droolin' lyin' sack of horseshit!

What possessed your weak ass to stop me for jaywalking when you knew I had the light? Did I look like somebody who was high or had contraband? The joke is you you, you fucking clown. Is it possible your profiling instincts were destroyed while sniffing meth as vice undercover or while huffing inmate farts at the jail?

If breaking the law is what gets you promoted, good job, Lt.

You're actions are shameful.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 3, 2016)

what happened?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 3, 2016)

when i was 21 or 22 i was drinking at a bar near a college a girl i was seeing at the time went to, real frat boy kinda place but they had cheap beer and karaoke on wednesdays and i do love to watch people make asses out of themselves. anyway a friend of mine had ordered a beer at apparently the same time somebody else had ordered the same beer (im assuming it was a pbr, ya know a real original drink and easily confused for something else) so the dude nails my buddy in the face and we ended up getting into a fight in the middle of the bar over a beer. cops come and of course everybody is pointing at us because why the hell not right? the cops ask us to step outside to talk because they cant hear our side of the story over the bar noise, first thing they do is motion us across the street and cuff us for being drunk in public. spent the night in a holding cell and was slapped with some fines and community service which i called up my highschool art teacher (the teacher who had told me i should drop out and get my ged) and she signed off on the community service hours for me.

at the time i thought i had a pretty good case of the cops basically coaching us into a situation that would give them probable cause to arrest us, but im sure we are all aware of how the justice system actually works.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 3, 2016)

when the revolution starts they better be on the first plane to katmandoo 

http://minerva.dtic.mil/cois.html

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...jun/14/climate-change-energy-shocks-nsa-prism


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 3, 2016)

Lon Zheray said:


> what happened?



Couple days freedom lost with a future court date (which has been long settled).

Congratulations, Lt. Flood for suppressing civil liberties and clogging the court system with frivolous cases.

Also, this fuck stick parked his car and called out what he thought was my name after release. Basically, stalking and harassing me.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 3, 2016)

theres tingz you can do to assuage this, if yaknowwaddimean. you ever looked at what sovereign citizens do to judges and da's they dont like? im not one but i admire their dirty work.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/us/citizens-without-a-country-wage-battle-with-liens.html?_r=0


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 3, 2016)

Lon Zheray said:


> theres tingz you can do to assuage this, if yaknowwaddimean.



I don't. I'm more inclined to use the ACLU to effect some kind of behavior modification.

I think they would think this is a tasty tidbit, but not big enough for them to bother.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 3, 2016)

https://www.splcenter.org/

these guys dont fuck around.



Kim Chee said:


> I don't. I'm more inclined to use the ACLU to effect some kind of behavior modification.
> 
> I think they would think this is a tasty tidbit, but not big enough for them to bother.


----------



## landpirate (Oct 3, 2016)

I once had some of my possessions taken by the police as evidence (I won't be talking about on the internet what that was to do with) but, whilst they had my mobile phone a female police officer pretending to be me called numerous people in my contacts offering to sell them drugs. Non of my friends took the bait as I don't sell drugs and wouldn't be stupid enough to talk on the phone about stuff like that and some obviously recognised it wasnt my voice. They showed me their call history, so while it had been deleted from my phone they had indeed received calls from my phone during the three months the police had it in their possession. 

Drug dealing was nothing to do with why the police had my possessions as evidence so I have no clue what they thought they were up to. The only conclusion I can come to is that they were trying to claim the money I had in my possession (£200) was ill gotten gains and therefore they could keep it. They deny all knowledge of ever making phone calls using my phone and although this didn't lead to my incarceration I am in no doubt that if my friends weren't as switched on as they are, then I'd have been fucked. ACAB!


----------



## Mankini (Oct 3, 2016)

landpirate said:


> I once had some of my possessions taken by the police as evidence (I won't be talking about on the internet what that was to do with) but, whilst they had my mobile phone a female police officer pretending to be me called numerous people in my contacts offering to sell them drugs. Non of my friends took the bait as I don't sell drugs and wouldn't be stupid enough to talk on the phone about stuff like that and some obviously recognised it wasnt my voice. They showed me their call history, so while it had been deleted from my phone they had indeed received calls from my phone during the three months the police had it in their possession.
> 
> Drug dealing was nothing to do with why the police had my possessions as evidence so I have no clue what they thought they were up to. The only conclusion I can come to is that they were trying to claim the money I had in my possession (£200) was ill gotten gains and therefore they could keep it. They deny all knowledge of ever making phone calls using my phone and although this didn't lead to my incarceration I am in no doubt that if my friends weren't as switched on as they are, then I'd have been fucked. ACAB!


dewd i *know* you did not just say 'whilst'.

#ohnosheditn


----------



## landpirate (Oct 3, 2016)

Lon Zheray said:


> dewd i *know* you did not just say 'whilst'.
> 
> #ohnosheditn


ugh yeah, whats wrong with "whilst"?


----------



## Ironweed (Oct 4, 2016)

Flood is a sociopath. His hatred towards the floating fraternity goes beyond the law. As a town-clown, he is the worst I've ever encountered. He has made it his mission to harass anyone who walks on the sidewalk. He automatically assumes they are on the road. I would take him to court, ask for a jury trial and make him look like a fool in the process, which we know he is already. Sorry Mmmmmmmichael that you ran into this futhermucker...


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 4, 2016)

Ironweed said:


> ...I would take him to court, ask for a jury trial and make him look like a fool in the process, which we know he is already...



We were headed to trial until the DA dropped the case. Either somebody finally told the truth or alleged jaywalking isn't a crime worthy of a trial.

(kind of makes me think Roseville would be crime free, but that is far from the truth).

Yep, lost freedom paid for by the taxpayers.


----------



## Inhibition (Oct 4, 2016)

I was arrested for suicidal intent. A family member had tipped them off. I was sitting in my chair and they busted the door open. I stood up and declared I am a right to die supporter. 4 officers cuffed me. 

When I read the police report one of the officers said I was trying to run from the police and threatening violence among all sorts of nonsense. I found it hard to believe someone would take the time to fabricate the story. 

I'm still a right to die supporter, but will not speak to family if considering the option. I'll just do it.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 5, 2016)

landpirate said:


> ugh yeah, whats wrong with "whilst"?



nothin i love that word


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 5, 2016)

They will say anything that they can think of that will increase the chances leading to your lawful arrest. It's a fucked up, dog eat dog world. There is no love out there. I don't have any stories. But sucks to hear you got nabbed by flood. By the hateful murals in his dedication under the bridges I seen round there your episode is probably one of thousands of cases of unreported bullshit.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 13, 2016)

The two nameless members of Portland, OR police department. You searched my bag without probable cause or permission, took me to jail and charged me with "littering in a waterway" all while leaving my bag, gear and the few dollars I had behind. I didn't litter and I was nowhere near a waterway.

If bad luck follows people who do bad things you must be having a real shitty time.

Your lying asses are an embarrassment to your profession. You could do the public a service of being honest while performing your duties. 

It took plenty of taxpayer dollars to house me in jail. What a waste of valuable resources.

Hang your heads in shame.


----------



## Ironweed (Oct 14, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> The two nameless members of Portland, OR police department. You searched my bag without probable cause or permission, took me to jail and charged me with "littering in a waterway" all while leaving my bag, gear and a few dollars behind.
> 
> If bad luck follows people who do bad things you must be having a real shitty time.
> 
> ...



You got pinched again?


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 14, 2016)

Ironweed said:


> You got pinched again?



Haha, no.

I did not clarify, past events here.

I could grow my beard long and put on a pack to relive it at any time though.

I'm sure cops haven't done anything but continue to devolve.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 9, 2017)

Unnamed Pismo Beach PD officer<----Yes you, dickhead!

I'm sure I looked like I didn't belong when I was legally crossing the street in a very affluent community late at night. Too bad the joke was on you when you discovered I wasn't high, had no contraband and no warrants. I still went to jail though for a few days, you piece of shit. I could have sued your sorry ass along with the city you work for but between the two of us I actually have a conscience and know that the taxpayers would have paid for your mistake you lucky fuckstick.

btw: the lie was that I went into Starbucks and caused a scene and the Manager called.

#anotherlyingcop


----------

